# Now for a local medicine. This is my absolute favorite



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

As plain as it is. The town name is a pretty interesting version. I have 2 different sizes of this big one
Braidentown Fla


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> As plain as it is. The town name is a pretty interesting version. I have 2 different sizes of this big one
> Braidentown Fla


Ha, they misspelled Bradenton or the spelling has changed since then.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

It was the original misspelling when they filed, from what I was told it would have taken to long to not just go with it and then change it later. Not as easy to fly up to Washington dc or where ever it was or send an email saying you got this wrong.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

Here is a Bradentown. So this bottle is newer.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Here is a Bradentown. So this bottle is newer.


Nice local pieces, must have taken a while to acquire. Do you do the St Pete bottle show and do you know if they are having it this year.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

I used to set up at the Palmetto show but haven't since our bottle club split up. Alot of people no longer here anymore. It is usually in January or February. I didn't even go this year or inquire because of this covid but I do always go to look around. As a kid it was so so when my uncle took me to dig his holes looking for bottles it was cool but not overly exciting, 30 years ago, but as I got older it became alot more interesting and more of a passion to save and collect what might be just tossed away or lost forever. Weirdly enough I found these Braidentown medicines pretty quick when I started here in town but not as much luck since. Cursed?


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 19, 2021)

I’ve only ever seen one Hampton nh drugstore bottle and it was on YouTube from a guy who bought it in an estate sale it’s amber the garland pharmacy Hampton nh if anybody has one and Is willing to sell let me know here’s a screenshot from the video.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry this isn’t related just I like and collect local drugstore bottles and I have some rare ones but not one from my current town as my birth place is Manchester.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I used to set up at the Palmetto show but haven't since our bottle club split up. Alot of people no longer here anymore. It is usually in January or February. I didn't even go this year or inquire because of this covid but I do always go to look around. As a kid it was so so when my uncle took me to dig his holes looking for bottles it was cool but not overly exciting, 30 years ago, but as I got older it became alot more interesting and more of a passion to save and collect what might be just tossed away or lost forever. Weirdly enough I found these Braidentown medicines pretty quick when I started here in town but not as much luck since. Cursed?


Its been 2 years since I last went to the Palmetto/St Pete show-covid canceled both plus I guess like you said the club broke up, that's a shame but it did seem to get smaller every year.
Here is a little gem I picked up in a Arcadia antique store when I first moved here in 2008. Flipped it for a pretty tidy sum to a guy in Cali where its from.
It is slim pickens here for the most part, a real lack of antiques in general compared to the northeast states.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Its been 2 years since I last went to the Palmetto/St Pete show-covid canceled both plus I guess like you said the club broke up, that's a shame but it did seem to get smaller every year.
> Here is a little gem I picked up in a Arcadia antique store when I first moved here in 2008. Flipped it for a pretty tidy sum to a guy in Cali where its from.
> It is slim pickens here for the most part, a real lack of antiques in general compared to the northeast states.



That green med is a beauty! You have to know the secret antique stores here, and usually the owners are collectors of bottles too. So the northern bottles go cheap there but the southern bottles are pricey. Lots of greedy antique sellers now a days since American Pickers, Diggers show. Where's the love of I collect this you collect that and we helped each other. Its disappearing fast. Not that I dont like making money or paying for a rare bottle.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Secret hmmmmm...
What be these secret places.........


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Here is my last pick at the (now defunct ?) Palmetto show.
Superior Beverages St Petersburg FL
This ones a keeper.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> That green med is a beauty! You have to know the secret antique stores here, and usually the owners are collectors of bottles too. So the northern bottles go cheap there but the southern bottles are pricey. Lots of greedy antique sellers now a days since American Pickers, Diggers show. Where's the love of I collect this you collect that and we helped each other. Its disappearing fast. Not that I dont like making money or paying for a rare bottle.


Yeah I like to trade but not too many even willing to do that anymore.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 19, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> I’ve only ever seen one Hampton nh drugstore bottle and it was on YouTube from a guy who bought it in an estate sale it’s amber the garland pharmacy Hampton nh if anybody has one and Is willing to sell let me know here’s a screenshot from the video.


Exeter is as close as I’ve got. Plus some Portsmouth stuff


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 19, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Exeter is as close as I’ve got. Plus some Portsmouth stuff


ive got some portsmouth as well. An andrew h preston and 2 versions of the benjamin green apothecary. would you mind sharing a picture of the exeter one.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 19, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> ive got some portsmouth as well. An andrew h preston and 2 versions of the benjamin green apothecary. would you mind sharing a picture of the exeter one.


Be happy to. I’ll post it tomorrow. Gotta dig em out


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 20, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> ive got some portsmouth as well. An andrew h preston and 2 versions of the benjamin green apothecary. would you mind sharing a picture of the exeter one.





I figured I’d throw some govt stuff with it. Hard to see but ink is labeled US Treasury. Exeter med, and USN med. all dug same spot in Portsmouth


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 20, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> View attachment 221749
> I figured I’d throw some govt stuff with it. Hard to see but ink is labeled US Treasury. Exeter med, and USN med. all dug same spot in Portsmouth


Nice finds mate.


----------

